# HP prolient N37L sata card for Open Indiana?



## trojanshouse (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi all!

I have a N36L micro server running Open Indiana, six hard drives in RAID (using the on-board SATA and external SATA). I have OpenIndiana on a memory stick and recently it failed, reinstalled etc. and all was working again but I would like to have the OS on an SSD I have. I want to keep my RAID capacity as it is, I simply want to install a PCIe to SATA card. Here is the problem.

Does OI support any such cards? How would I go about finding out? So far what I have tried has failed. Linux supported said card. Someone provided this link (http://n40l.wikia.com/wiki/Expansion_Cards).

I am not a Linux user in general, set this up as a server only after hearing recommendations and reading up on the software RAID, I really like the idea and it's been great for over two years now. I can however follow instructions reasonably well!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

New bloke from Australia,

Tro


----------



## fonz (Dec 5, 2013)

You have accidentally wandered onto a FreeBSD forum. We don't do OpenIndiana here.

Thread closed.


----------

